# Midi files make



## Sevenlives

Hi

I'm not sure that is good sub forum but...

Can someone make midi file to that 2 tracks

1
http://www60.zippyshare.com/v/83036099/file.html

2
http://www60.zippyshare.com/v/77925590/file.html

thx in advance


----------

